

Graphene oxide soaks up radioactive waste - DiabloD3
http://news.rice.edu/2013/01/08/another-tiny-miracle-graphene-oxide-soaks-up-radioactive-waste/

======
andy_ppp
Is graphine powder definitely 100% safe before we start spraying it
everywhere?

~~~
Ygg2
I heard it's carcinogenic like asbestos, however if you are using it in area
that's radioactive, that's already more carcinogenic than asbestos anyway.

